# All ENTP women are damn sexy!



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I think this is some sort of ENTP conspiracy. Every ENTP girl on this forum is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a thing for ENTP women...actually NT women in general...


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, the ones I've know have been. Usually better in person. They get that "engergized by idea" thing going on and you just want to grab them.


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

:stumbles upon this thread and can't help but agree:


















:blushed:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Awwwwww, shucks...:blushed:

...please, go on. Flattery of specific people is also acceptable. :tongue:

P.S. - This thread should become a sticky.


----------



## messyhairedchick (Jun 18, 2010)

If energy and brains are sexy, yeah we are helleva sexy.
(but of course energy and brains are sexy! I mean ;D)


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I think your all secretly ugly and created a pretty machine to make you look good...


I find that all of you looking great is creepy! Even the old people ENTP look great!


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

We didn't do a machine. We invented a secret potion !


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes. Yes, we are.


----------



## the3rdpower (Jun 23, 2010)

The charming, aloof nature.. never going to get in is a deadly combo especially in a woman as it is almost a foregone conclusion that a woman will be letting you into their secret space. Men... we're the bad boys - women love us deadly like... we are the embodiment of the guy who they want for the gene spread but we are not relationship material.

Of course... ENTP women are the hottest... we are arrogant and there's nothing like seeing ourselves in our partner. Relations wise I see a lot of passion with no real substance. Lots and lots of power smashing there! Great in the sheets... bad day to day.

Most of the roles Lucy Lu plays in the movies is ENTP...
that.
shit.
is.
smoking.
hot.

It's hot... but I know it is deadly even though oh so tempting.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Zero Requiem said:


> I think this is some sort of ENTP conspiracy. Every ENTP girl on this forum is fucking gorgeous.


 
by the way, where did you see it? Not everyone has a public album on his profile !


----------



## messyhairedchick (Jun 18, 2010)

I think he just knows.
'Cos yeah, we're fking gorgeous. 
You can tell from the way we talk eh;D
(ego moment)


----------



## Gia (Jun 24, 2010)

the3rdpower said:


> Of course... ENTP women are the hottest... we are arrogant and there's nothing like seeing ourselves in our partner. Relations wise I see a lot of passion with no real substance. Lots and lots of power smashing there! Great in the sheets... bad day to day.


All passion with no real substance? Are you sure you're ENTP? ;P

Kidding, but seriously... we've got substance dripping from our pores, dude. It permeates everything -- and everyone?  -- we do.


----------



## mmmusicmmm0 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ohhh, as someone that is attracted to women, and apparently INTP + ENTP == awesomeness, then this is good news! I know a ENTP in real life, and from the pics that I've seen of ENTP women members on here, I can't argue with that statement. It has been true thus far! What is sexy, though? Because to me, sexy is having a brain and using it. Sexy can also be defined by the energy you have with your body language or words. So, in essence, I believe that the person who said brains + energy is essentially right, no matter what your physical appearance is.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

mmmusicmmm0 said:


> Ohhh, as someone that is attracted to women, and apparently INTP + ENTP == awesomeness, then this is good news! I know a ENTP in real life, and from the pics that I've seen of ENTP women members on here, I can't argue with that statement. It has been true thus far! What is sexy, though? Because to me, sexy is having a brain and using it. Sexy can also be defined by the energy you have with your body language or words. So, in essence, I believe that the person who said brains + energy is essentially right, no matter what your physical appearance is.


Sexy is definitely in the way someone holds themselves, how they phrase their thoughts, the half-smirk, the way they look into your eyes...gahh. :blushed: Intelligence gets me hot, too.


----------



## mmmusicmmm0 (Jun 7, 2010)

Lightning said:


> Sexy is definitely in the way someone holds themselves, how they phrase their thoughts, the half-smirk, the way they look into your eyes...gahh. :blushed: Intelligence gets me hot, too.


hehehe. hey baybeh.


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

HA! I just did a quick peep at every ENTP female who replied to this thread and everyone whose pic showed up really IS beautiful! Jeeze! (I'm not including myself in that ; ) Maybe only the hot ones replied. hahahah, just kiddin.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Callie said:


> by the way, where did you see it? Not everyone has a public album on his profile !


I also could have sworn that Requiem said he was asexual...

Someone's plan is unraveling!


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

> Even the old people ENTP look great!


Hmmm........thanks. I think.


Mind you, it's pictures of my grand-daughter on my profile.









ENTPs are just sexy people, of both genders. Is good .:happy:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

entpreter said:


> HA! I just did a quick peep at every ENTP female who replied to this thread and everyone whose pic showed up really IS beautiful! Jeeze! (I'm not including myself in that ; ) Maybe only the hot ones replied. hahahah, just kiddin.


*checks and sees that you visited my page*

Wooooo! :blushed:


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

Sellihca said:


> HEY BabAY HOW U DOIN NAH U AINT NEED NO GYM MEMBRERSHIP ;;;;;))) P


You are a tool.


----------



## Sellihca (May 15, 2010)

What? Why?


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

Sellihca said:


> What? Why?


Because you have toolish demeanor.
You present yourself in such a way that resembles a. tool.
On a list of adjectives describing your person, 'tooly' adorns the top.
The words that come out of your mouth have a timbre of tool.
Your blond tresses point all indicators toward tool.
you, sir = a tool.













I am totally just messing with you.


----------



## Sellihca (May 15, 2010)

Ahhhh you bitch you totally got me.

My response in emoticons:

1. First - 




2. then I scrolled down


----------



## fragrance (May 25, 2010)

ENTP complacency at its very best! :happy:


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

OneiricEntropy said:


> Okay, seriously, I feel like i'm being haunted by that fucking avatar. ::sigh::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had pics up for a while. You guys can just go to my profile and check em out. I'll put up a few more though.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

I think I like this thread.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

xrevolutionx said:


> I've had pics up for a while. You guys can just go to my profile and check em out. I'll put up a few more though.



Ok !! Not bad at all, I have to admit ! Are you for sell?


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

Callie said:


> Ok !! Not bad at all, I have to admit ! Are you for sell?


Yes :wink:


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Wait for me, I should visit the USA soon !!!!!


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

Sure. Just don't keep me waiting for too long :wink:


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Aahaha ! Just a few monthes... So, not so long over a life time ! 





Im so glad that your an ENTP and I can talk "ridiculous things with a straight face".... You get it !


----------



## Indiagrace (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it's because ENTP's are confident... I don't know if it's a chicken or egg sort of thing. Are we so fracking awesome (and undeniably sexy) because we are ENTP's or are we ENTP's because we are awesome? hmmm


----------



## Elli (Jun 8, 2010)

That made me wonder lol.


----------



## MOGwok (Feb 5, 2010)

Indiagrace said:


> I think it's because ENTP's are confident... I don't know if it's a chicken or egg sort of thing. Are we so fracking awesome (and undeniably sexy) because we are ENTP's or are we ENTP's because we are awesome? hmmm



It's just a lot of ENTP-ness. 



























Wait a minute ...



:crying:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree: ENTP women are damn sexy. :laughing:


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

You changed your mind or you are still very ironic?


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

I have not had (the so called pleasure) of meeting ENTP woman.

Don't get me wrong. I'm just geographically located in shitstain SA, where ENTP woman probably do not exist.

I will need photographic evidence to support this claim though, and to discuss it with my fellow peers, offcourse.

Therefore, ENTP woman. Kindly post a picture so we may speculate.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Callie said:


> You changed your mind or you are still very ironic?


*pretends he actually knows if this was to him or about him or what it was actually about*

Yes!


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Beneath this sarcasm mask there is more than flesh. Beneath this mask there is an idea....


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Merov said:


> I have not had (the so called pleasure) of meeting ENTP woman.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm just geographically located in shitstain SA, where ENTP woman probably do not exist.
> 
> ...


Check out profile pages. Lots of the ENTP ladies have pictures in the albums on there.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Callie said:


> Beneath this sarcasm mask there is more than flesh. Beneath this mask there is an idea....


And ENTPs love ideas... I'm more than happy to be an ENTP females pet idea.


----------



## Elli (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn, that reminded me that I have to watch V for Vendetta again.


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

Merov said:


> I have not had (the so called pleasure) of meeting ENTP woman.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm just geographically located in shitstain SA, where ENTP woman probably do not exist.
> 
> ...


SA = South Africa or Saudi Arabia?

And I agree, I'm down for some (nude) pics from the womens.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

ENTP women are in my top 3


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

Lactating Ape said:


> SA = South Africa or Saudi Arabia?
> 
> And I agree, I'm down for some (nude) pics from the womens.


ZA. Sorry my bad. (South Africa)

*Sigh

**Blows on his Vuvuzela out of spite.

:crying:


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

Merov said:


> ZA. Sorry my bad. (South Africa)
> 
> *Sigh
> 
> ...


That's awesome bro! Ek is ook van daar boetman! (I'm also from there bro = translation if you're one of them english speakers).

I live in Canada now though.


----------



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

Callie said:


> You changed your mind or you are still very ironic?


He wasn't being ironic in the first place.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I wouldn't know. I've only met one entp woman in my life.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Merov said:


> ZA. Sorry my bad. (South Africa)
> 
> *Sigh
> 
> ...


 
Ooo you're south african ! Interesting ! I've never seen in my life a so high concentration of handsome men than in RSA !!! The french-dutch-english mix is very nice ! I didn't know where to look !


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Jerick said:


> He wasn't being ironic in the first place.


Ooo thanks ! You're so nice to take the time to explain this to me !

Implicit language and humor is the most complicated thing to get in a foreign language!


----------



## mayhamfx (Jun 17, 2010)

All the girls are hot but all the guys are a bunch of pocket protector wearing nerds. That's me in my avatar (I'm told I'm a real machine by the ladies. wink, wink).


----------



## Indiagrace (Jun 28, 2010)

mayhamfx said:


> All the girls are hot but all the guys are a bunch of pocket protector wearing nerds. That's me in my avatar (I'm told I'm a real machine by the ladies. wink, wink).


 
Ha that's not true and you know it. ENTP's are usually very attractive (in personality and looks). Although the majority of VERY attractive guys who are interesting and intelligent, are INXP's but they are usually very very messed up


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

Indiagrace said:


> Although the majority of VERY attractive guys who are interesting and intelligent, are INXP's but they are usually very very messed up


What? What is this based on??


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

> You just proved you're not ENTP. Too humble.


Nah man, I'm like that too. I'm all boisterous/arrogant/cocky and shit in real life but on forums... I'm significantly more thoughtful. I dunno. I think it's because during verbal communication, I hardly ever filter my thoughts. I just have too many of them to filter every single one! :tongue:

Whilst communicating via Facebook/IM/forums, I'm forced to filter my thoughts because it's just so much more difficult* to type all the concepts/fluff swishing around in my brain than it is to say it. (*Takes too long!)

Does that make sense?


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yo can anyone explain why Alex in Charlie's Angels is construed as an ENTP? I thought she was a clear I? And more likely a J than a P while we're at it... So my guess was INTJ.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep yep.

Try not to get too much drool on your computers ladies and gents roud:


----------



## Sellihca (May 15, 2010)

Wtf are you talking about drool? You don't even have nekkid pix, just one profile shot with huge sunglasses.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok ok, as an ExTP, I've modeled *briefly*, but let's face it, if I'm going to wear a bikini, it's to go swimming or surfing (in the tropics). Not to freeze and stand in front of a goddamn camera for hours. 

I think anyone can look like a model if they take care of themselves. ENTP or not.

fyi: My secret is daily flossing. Plaque is _so_ not en vogue. (Unless you're modeling for Aquafresh)


----------



## Phoenix Down (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn right we are!

that is all!


----------



## Indiagrace (Jun 28, 2010)

OneiricEntropy said:


> What? What is this based on??


 '
It is based on the dozen or so INTP males I have met in my life and how 9 /12 are ridiculously good looking and how almost all have suffered from depression or alcoholism or a combo of both.. So maybe its just the INTP's I know...


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

To me INTP seems one of the most stable type....
Are you sure there were not INFPs or even ENFJs? The wierdest people I met are often ENFJ, the ones I met mostly had some pathology (bipolar, maniuplative perverse etc...)


----------



## Gia (Jun 24, 2010)

YourMom said:


> You just proved you're not ENTP. Too humble.


The inability to properly assess oneself due to objective logic has absolutely nothing to do with being ENTP or not. You just proved you're an asshole. 

Classic ENTP, jumping to conclusions without getting the full picture. Considering I have absolutely nothing to prove to you, I'll let my posts speak for themselves. I'm ENTP, honey. Sorry.

As a side note, the reason why I view myself this way is because my source of income these past few years has been modeling. I have heard absolutely everything one can possibly hear about their appearance and it has given me a rather skewed perception of myself. I'm not unconfident, but I'm certainly not cocky when it comes to my appearance alone.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Gia said:


> The inability to properly assess oneself due to objective logic has absolutely nothing to do with being ENTP or not. You just proved you're an asshole.
> 
> Classic ENTP, jumping to conclusions without getting the full picture. Considering I have absolutely nothing to prove to you, I'll let my posts speak for themselves. I'm ENTP, honey. Sorry.


Erm...he was joking (in his own way). You ought to take the things he says with a grain of salt -- otherwise, you'll find it far too easy to be offended!


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

> I think this is some sort of *NT* conspiracy. Every *NT* girl on this forum is fucking gorgeous.


Fixed that for you. :tongue:


----------

